# CES 2010 Dinner mmmm....delicious!



## meisguy (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Chris and I live in Las Vegas. I have been PM'ing some members about the idea of getting together for one meal. Everyone I've talked to is down so lets make this happen! I understand that everyone has specific agendas, but I think we can figure out a day and time that works for the majority of us. I work in the hospitality industry and have many friends that do as well. I can hook us up on the strip and off it. Fine dining or casual. We can even grill out @ my house. I've hosted many parties @ my place before with great success...(as in no cops called). I'd imagine that we have enough people driving to not have to worry about transportation. Let's start throwing around the date and time and get a rough head count. Once we lock that down I can go to my friends and see what they can do for us.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Good idea, I would be down for a off the strip dinner and demo's. I can bring the ID/Arc car.


----------



## meisguy (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, i thought people would be all for this idea. No big deal if everyone wants to do their own thing. Just thought it would be cool to meet up one night.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll be there Thursday afternoon if you wanna hook up.....as in dinner.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be at the strip clubs making sure their staging and imaging is spot on....call me


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm here in Vegas as well. I have a few connections on my end too. I'll just throw it out there. How about Wed night? Should have most people in town then. Although I think Scott Buwalda is not coming until Thursday. I'm going to email Bob Morrow (HAT distributor) to see when he will be here. Unless you know that first hand Jim?


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> i'll be there Thursday afternoon if you wanna hook up.....as in dinner.


We all know your REAL reason Aubrey!!:laugh:


See you guys in a few days!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Which strip club you gonna' be at BigRed? I'll meet you there...


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

rawdawg said:


> Which strip club you gonna' be at BigRed? I'll meet you there...


He'll be at Hooters


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I will be in tomorrow. Anyone wants to gimme a shout, Im sure I can open things up a bit.

732-921-9046

Sorry Chris, I didnt see this here earlier or I would have posted !


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

Sound good to me. Count me in. I will be in town Thurs, Friday. I'm leaving Saturday night. So Thursday would probably be optimum. OR after the MECA meeting on Friday. 
Looking forward to meeting everyone. 
:chef::chef::chef::chef::chef:

Not too picky here. Recommend not having a chain restaurant that is all over the USA. It would be nice to dine somewhere I have never been. I'm sure you got a handle on it though  cant do 100.00$ plates though. 30$tops w/o beverage...lol


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I think Friday works best for me. Lunch or dinner would work equally well for me. I get in on Friday morning at like 8:30 with the GF. I'll be there till Sunday afternoon.

I'll probably be giving some of you a call later today so I can get some concrete plans going before I fly in. I gotta make the most of my time there.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Steven, hit me up when you get in town. I'm down for lunch or whatever Fri. My info is in the "Roll call thread" I'm trying to touch bases with Don (6spdcoupe) to see what he has going on. I just met with Bob Morrow, and took a listen to his HAT/Arc Audio Tacoma. I don't think Jim (BigRed) is coming until tomorrow.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I spoke with Chris (meisguy) earlier today and we got things together. We're planning on going to the *BLT Burger* inside the Mirage for *dinner Friday at 9pm*. This place should have something for everyone. Not too expensive but the food is supposed to be really good. Plus, they have over Over 100 Beers on Tap!
http://www.mirage.com/restaurants/blt-burger.aspx

A bunch of you will be receiving calls here in a few minutes to try and get the word out.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I can make this, someone call me prior....somebody.

I have dinner with ARC but by 9pm I should be finished up.....heck the 100 beers on tap got my attention. 

760-505-1412


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> I think I can make this, someone call me prior....somebody.
> 
> I have dinner with ARC but by 9pm I should be finished up.....heck the 100 beers on tap got my attention.
> 
> 760-505-1412


I just called Don. He's in. 

Aubrey, even if you can't make it at 9 on the dot I'm sure we'll be there a while working on trying all the beers on tap.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i have dinner with zapco friday night, but yeah if we are done early enough i will head on over 

anyone got plans for thursday night?

b


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> i have dinner with zapco friday night, but yeah if we are done early enough i will head on over
> 
> anyone got plans for thursday night?
> 
> b


I was just about to call you about it man lol, I hit the refresh button just to check if anyone responded.

Yeah, if you're done with dinner by 9ish come on out and chill with us and drink some beer.

PS: I'm going to see if Abe will come. I've never actually met him but he told me to give him a shout when I'm out there. He's really excited about that new Dyn sub you're going to be putting in for him


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

What a second, is this Thursday or Friday? I have MECA training Friday night.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> What a second, is this Thursday or Friday? I have MECA training Friday night.


Friday night at 9pm till whenever. 

How late will training go till? I just talked to Greg on the phone and he mentioned something about the training but he thought he could still make it.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Probably until Midnight.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey, I've been bush-wacked! They only have 20 beers on tap according to the website. Oh well I guess I can try each one 5 times


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

gymrat2005 said:


> Hey, I've been bush-wacked! They only have 20 beers on tap according to the website. Oh well I guess I can try each one 5 times


Woah, me too. Chris said it was 100 but I guess I can do the same 20x5 like you.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I called a few of you tonight and here is what I have as a list so far. A few of you are doing the MECA training at 6:30 but it's supposed to be an hour and a half so that should be plenty of time. I might try and get in on the MECA training as well if there is a spot open. Here is the list of people who want to come so far. 


1. ItalynStylion – Steven 817-907-6626
2. 6spdcoupe - Don 732-921-9046
3. gymrat2005 - Dave 702-413-5339
4. Gearhead Greg - Greg (209) 484-5531
5. simplicityinsound - Bing 408 533 2399 (dinner with Zapco right before)
6. Andy Slater - Andy 720-422-4569
7. meisguy – Chris 702-379-6227


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

Steven - I just got your message. I didn't realize my phone was turned off lol :cussing:

I should be able to make it Friday night. My wife works until 9pm, but she said she may be able to get off a little early. I may be a little late, but I'll be there.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

POLKAT said:


> Steven - I just got your message. I didn't realize my phone was turned off lol :cussing:
> 
> I should be able to make it Friday night. My wife works until 9pm, but she said she may be able to get off a little early. I may be a little late, but I'll be there.


No problem man. Don't worry about being late, just get there!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

1. ItalynStylion – Steven 817-907-6626
2. 6spdcoupe - Don 732-921-9046
3. gymrat2005 - Dave 702-413-5339
4. Gearhead Greg - Greg (209) 484-5531
5. simplicityinsound - Bing 408 533 2399 (dinner with Zapco right before)
6. Andy Slater - Andy 720-422-4569
7. meisguy – Chris 702-379-6227 
8. POLKAT - Chris 702-376-5793


----------



## meisguy (Jan 16, 2009)

Heys guys sorry about the misinformation about the 100 beers on tap. The last time was there and I was really drunk so maybe it just seemed like a hundred. haha! This is just a casual get together. No biggie if not everyone is there @ 9 on the button. I will be there a lil early to try to get a table. It's first come first serve. I suggest everybody just takes a minute and adds people to your phone address book before you go out. If that doesnt work, just walk up to everyone you see when you get there and ask them what mid bass is. If they go into a ten minute discertation you are in the right spot. haha!


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> 1. ItalynStylion – Steven 817-907-6626
> 2. 6spdcoupe - Don 732-921-9046
> 3. gymrat2005 - Dave 702-413-5339
> 4. Gearhead Greg - Greg (209) 484-5531
> ...


Andy Slater different number @ces. It is 720-280-6448.

4569 number is on a phone that cant roam. (my bad for hacking my PRL and not fixing before I left) the 6448 number is good though

BTW I have one guest w/me. So get a table for.....allot


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Andy Slater said:


> BTW I have one guest w/me. So get a table for.....allot


I'll be +1 as well. Can't wait for dinner tonight!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Great time last night guys (and ladies). Was fun meeting you all and talking shop for the night.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, Definitely. I was really glad to make it. I had a crush on the hostess. My GF punched me for saying that BTW...LOL, The Food was good, Great Discussion. Awesome people. 

Thanks, BTW I hope to see everything come together for everyone. John Yi, Dude , Hit me up man. I might want to see whats good.


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry I didn't make it guys...the MECA Training went waaaayyy later than I thought it would (just ask my wife!). Good info for sure, though.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

Gearhead Greg said:


> Sorry I didn't make it guys...the MECA Training went waaaayyy later than I thought it would (just ask my wife!). Good info for sure, though.


Dude that sucks. Steve told us 2 hrs and he went over. I was dissapointed I didnt get to hear everything. That is really rude and disrespectful. Espically in vegas on a friday night during CES. We had a proir commitment to meet up with the DIYMIA crew. You should have just left the meca and came out anyways. I did. Nothing against Steve, He is awesome!! But a promise is a promise and that dont change the fact. 

But its all good though. We had a chillin ass time.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Indeed a great time. 

Dave ...you have an amp on the way.

Chris .. I owe ya a return call !

Andy ... Get them 'bows powered up yet ?


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Indeed a great time.
> 
> Dave ...you have an amp on the way.
> 
> ...



YEZRR, Kiley really wanted them in her SantaFe, So we dropped them in to see what they do in a car. I figured her car was a great candidate because the 6's are low in the door way off axis, and the tweets are up high in the doors in the factory triangle pop out. I figured it would make her day and I could fiddle with them mounted in horrible locations to see how tunable they are. She has a 880prs running deck power. We took out the MD 102's and the MW 162's. I am not a Dyn dealer so now she can demo something I can sell witch is nice. The tweeters are really efficient. They are -14db off the 880. I have no passive XO's on them and they seem to do quite well at 3.1k24db. The 6's sound good. The sound is a little colored but that will change when she buy's a rainbow amplifier to drive them. Overall the price points are good and they sound better than infinity's, pioneers, kenwoods, sonys, rockfords, you know. The typical stuff around the same price in big box stores.

I really want to try out that phase control on that amp in conjunction with TA. I probably be getting with you here hopefully before too long. As soon as we move into the shop will be doing allot more. I am in the middle of incorporating (new tax id# so I will have to remember that when I call you next). I didn't know being a soul proprietor didn't allow me to hire help so I have to re-do some things. and I am swamped with too much right now to really sit down and play with any speakers. But I will get there, I'm ah working really hard at getting all this stuff done. But any hooz. It was really nice meeting you guys. You all seemed to have a good knowledge and it was SOO refreshing to have some good caraudio talk with knowledged people in person rather than being online...lol  So yeah, If a month or two down the road don't think I forgot about you. Im just doing way too much to get the shop opened for one person to handle. And I wont pay to have anything done I can do myself. (cheap bastad..lol) Does Rainbow have a English site i can link my web page to? 

I will stay in touch. :sombrero:


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Indeed a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy ... Get them 'bows powered up yet ?


UPDATE. I took some time just to try them out. I decided to take you along on the journey. I likeee


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Excellent. Now get yourself some customers !

Rainbows site is in english if you click the Blue/White/Red circle right above the PRODUKTE link. 

We shall have one up and running soon as well.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Excellent. Now get yourself some customers !


That is a big fat ROGER THAT!!

Cool ill check out the link.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Andy Slater said:


> That is a big fat ROGER THAT!!
> 
> Cool ill check out the link.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio-sq-forum/73534-rainbow-back-us.html#post934739


----------

